# Wattles on goats



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Well I own Kikos and I only have two does with wattles sadly that's all. As you might can tell I love wattles! Well one doe Lizzy had a kid with no wattles so he is for sale but I've got a buyer possibly for him. Well Lizzy is one of the does that has wattles the other is Ella. My question is are wattles not dominant? My buck is half siblings with Lizzy so I was really wanting wattles from her kid but that didn't happen. Any info on wattles is deeply appreciated! Thank you ~Katelyn


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Wattles are dominant, the same as blue eyes and polled.

http://nigeriandwarfcolors.weebly.com/wattles.html


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Awesome! But how did her kid end up not having them if they're dominant?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Being a dominant gene doesn't mean that they'll be passed on for sure. Your doe is heterozygous for wattles. That means her kids have a 50/50 shot at wattles when bred to a non wattled buck.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Yep, I guess you could say you were unlucky - it was a 50/50 chance to have wattles or not.  

Wattles are pretty fun, though! I'm using a wattled buck for the first time this year and I can't wait to see what I get. I think it'd be pretty cool to get a goat with 'wattle earings' like one of the pictures on the Nigerian Dwarf Colors website.


----------



## Realtree2429 (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm with you! And genetics are so funny. For example: My buck has wattles and blue eyes. My doe has blue eyes but no wattles. So I would think that their kid would at least have blue eyes! Nope. He has brown eyes but wattles......

Oh well, at least he's stinkin' adorable!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Most people don't like them but when I saw Lizzy the first time I had to get her ever sense then Ive loved wattles! I figured that if they were half it would up the chance but nope never happened! I'll just have to wait till she kids again hopefully one kid will have them if so its a keeper! Ella has wattles and is due anytime so fingers crossed her kid has wattles.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I just LOVE wattles!!!!! Never had any in my herd though. I'm in the search for another doe or two though, maybe I'll get one with wattles


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I hate them! I think I just have one left with wattles in my herd. Have slowly bred them out. LOL I had ButtinHeads buck that had one so that's where they came from. He was too nice to ever sell, even though I couldn't stand all the wattled kids he produced.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I LOVE wattles! They are completely adorable. My husband says women invented earrings because they were jealous of goats' wattles. 

There were a couple of registered Alpine does for sale cheap on Craigslist a couple of years ago and my husband didn't want more goats--then I told him they had wattles (up to that point we hadn't had wattles in our herd). We hadn't even seen the goats yet, but in that moment the sale became final.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I love wattles! A lot of my Lamanchas have them, as well as the Saanens.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Im keeping all my wattled doelings for my New Zealand buck to breed. So hopefully I'll get lot of wattled kids along with no wattles. I was hoping for Lizzys buckling to be a girl with wattles but I got neither!!!! They are like earings for goats LOL I never thought about that!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My wattled girl has one on her neck and one on her cheek lol


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Lizzy and Ella both have them under their jaw.


----------



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

Wow...I didn't know waddles could grow anywhere, my weathered Pygmy has 2 waddles under his chin. He bred my Nigerian Dwarf female and the baby female has 2 waddles under her chin like the father, the male has 1 waddle directly under his chin. I think waddles are cute, makes to having a little different vary of goats


----------

